

Show HN: Glitchatron – JavaScript Glitch Art Generator - errozero
http://glitchatron.com

======
errozero
The code for this is on Github if anyone wants to have a look:
[https://github.com/errozero/glitchatron/blob/master/glitchat...](https://github.com/errozero/glitchatron/blob/master/glitchatron.js)

------
akx
I wrote a glitch library some time ago too. :)

[http://akx.github.io/glitch/glitch_built.html](http://akx.github.io/glitch/glitch_built.html)

~~~
errozero
Hey, that's really cool. Looks like you have thought of everything there.

I want to add some more features to mine at some point in the future, making
use of the canvas pixel array.

------
xrstf
Nice work! I don't know how this could ever be useful to me, but still, it
works flawlessly. :-)

